# 2013 AVOTP offers



## mojo052 (28 May 2013)

Howdy, just curious if anyone from the Feb or May MPAC have received their offers.


----------



## youngapplicant (12 Jun 2013)

Nothing yet on the civilian side, I heard we were suppose to receive a pass/fail letter in the mail, and offers would be out approx. 15 August.

But no letter yet.

Anyone else?


----------



## Izzie_air (4 Jul 2013)

I was on the Feb one. There was a canforgen saying that if you were accepted, you would receive your answer in early May. If not, late May. I, however, have not received anything yet but the PSO's office called Ottawa and they said I wasn't selected and that they are taking a long time to cut the messages for all of the no's.


----------

